# Bike for a tall guy



## efinley (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey guys. It seems like my story is a pretty common one, I'm getting back into cycling after a 10-15 year break. I rode bike a lot when I was younger but once I got a full time job I just stopped. As I look at mountain bikes today I'm amazed at how far they've come, it is amazing and it puts my no suspension Rock Hopper to shame. 

I'm looking to get a 29er, probably F/S one. I'm splitting my riding time between road and trail but I already have a nice road bike. The catch is that I'm 6'9" and 215 lbs so I need a BIG bike. I used to do a fair amount of singletrack and some semi-technical stuff but for right now I think I'm mostly just going to be riding single track and some pretty rough dirt roads. The bikes I'm looking at are:
Stumpjumper
ventana el rey
Zinn Mega Bike

I'm really not sure that an XXL stumpjumper is big enough because I can't find one to test out. But then again I can't test ride a big ventana or Zinn either. Honestly all 3 of these bikes are more than I was looking to spend but they're all within spitting disatnce I think so I'm still concidering all 3. I'm leaning towards the MegaBike mostly because Zinn is a tall guy and knows what tall guys need.

So what are your thoughts? Any bikes I'm missing that I really should be looking at?

Thanks,
Eric
NorCal


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey, you might be able to get the XXL Stumpy 29er to work. You're 3 inches taller than me but I have a long torso and the bike fits me perfect. I swaped out the 120 stem with a 110. If you have long legs rather than long torso it would probably work out for ya. Set back seat post and 110 or 120 stem might do the trick. 
Also check out to Turner Sultan in XXL. Very solid bike.


----------



## efinley (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a 38" inseam, not sure if that makes me long torso'ed or not.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

That would probably work. I have a 36" inseam and there's plenty of seat post to raise on the XXL to fit your 38"inseam. Best bet is to swing a leg over one but if you can't I'd be pretty confidant you'd fit on a XXL stumpy. 
Zinn's are nice but probably almost twice as expensive. If you're going to drop that much cash I would go with a custom Moots MX Divide full squish. Dream bike but out of this world pricing for a full Ti build. 
Good luck, let us know what you end up with.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Efinley,

I am also 6ft9 and I ride a XXL Turner 5 Spot so I would expect the Sultan 29er to be a good bet fro you. Another option would be to go for a hand build Ti frame from Burls Bicycles Home

It might help further to understand your budget....


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Just FYI: 6'4" with a 38" inseam here and I ride a XL KHS 29er HT... I keep the seat pretty low. If I put it all the way up I don't feel comfortable.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

XXL (23") has your name on it.
I'm your size and have (2) Spec. Stumpjumpers (FS and SS), but my main ride is now a Trek Superfly Elite 100....all are XXL.


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

Im 6'6" 210lb with 37" inseam. I ride a XL Salsa El Mar. custom built. I tryed a Giant Yokon xxl frame and it was to large for me. maybe a XTC XXL would fit you nice.


----------



## zona98 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm 6'6", all torso with 32" inseam. Recently bought an XL Stumpy HT. Test rode an XXL, and it was way too big (tall & long) for me.


----------



## efinley (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, it seems like I have some more bikes to test ride. I started this with a pretty modest budget but I quickly blew that away. Right now I'm thinking 3-4k but I'd be willing to spend a little more to get a bike that really fits (i.e. a custom bike).

My LBS is willing to order in a StumpJumper XXL for me to try out with no obligation. I might take him up on that. My biggest hangup is spending this kind of cash on a bike I never get to ride.

-Eric


----------



## phoeve (Mar 10, 2008)

I have XXXL El Rey and an XXXL Lynskey pro 29er. They are both custom.
I also run 200mm cranks on both.

If I had to pick I'd keep the Lynskey, but both are awesome bikes.


----------



## bigE (Jan 22, 2005)

*xxl stumpy 29er fsr*

I am 6'8" and got a XXL 2012 Stumpy FSR 29er in October.

I have a long torso, and wear 34 inch length Levis, if that means anything. I know there are more accurate bike related measurments.

The Stumpy fit feels great to me.

I think if I had the coin I would have gone with a Ventana El Rey XXL or XXXL, but I have been very happy with the Stumpy thus far, and have no regrets.

Eric


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The ETT on the XXL Rockhopper (as well as the Carve) is 10mm longer than the XXL Stumpjumper (670mm vs. 660mm).


----------



## doctorthirst (Apr 24, 2008)

Eric, where is the LBS that would order an XXL w/o obligation?


----------



## efinley (Mar 8, 2012)

It was Bicycle Plus in Folsom, CA (Sacramento suburb). I'm not sure he'll do it for anyone, I was pretty serious at the time. I ended up buying a 25" Ventana El Rey which I think will fit my 6'9" frame a little better.


----------



## bigE (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd like to see a picture of the 25 inch Ventana when you have the chance. 
E


----------



## efinley (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll take some pictures when it gets here. The wait is killing me!  Supposed to be here next week...


----------



## Jimbo1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Can anyone recommend an 150/160mm AM frame for a 6'6" rider? I'm in the uk and my budget is around £1400 max. I'm looking for frame only, ideally 21/22" frame. Cheers!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am 6'8" with a 36" inseam and was surprised how well I fit on the Trek 29er XXL frame. I have room to raise the seat up some too.


----------



## bkaz (Jul 7, 2011)

6'9", 215, 37" inseam. Back in October I got to ride a XXL Stumpjumper in the LBS parking lot and it fit great. I wasn't quite ready to buy a FS bike, so I went with a 23" Trek X-Cal (also fits great).

You're going to love whatever bike you buy, and it's going to fit you fine. But if you're like me, and you don't get to test them all, you'll always wonder what the other 2 would have been like... 

Good luck and enjoy. And welcome back to mountain biking!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would have loved the x-cal. Only could swim the cost of the Cobia at the time.


----------



## bpt175 (Apr 15, 2012)

*used Zinn Giga with upgrades*

I go one for sale


----------



## lurge (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm 6'9" and a XXL Stumjumper fits me nicely.


----------



## mchurcher1 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am 6'5" with a 34.5" inseam and will be testing a 22" 29er on Tues and hoping it will fit. If you guys with the longer inseam are going for a XXL which is a 23" (???) it should be okay.
Cheers,


----------



## robert.bolton (Apr 29, 2012)

I just put my XXL 2010 Stumpjumper elite up for sale here on mtbr. I just picked up a new bike and can't really afford both bikes. Any other big guys wanting a great all-round bike should check out the ad.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

Stumpjumper xxl will be big enough. I'm 6'5 and the XL Giant XTC is just right.


----------



## TrailRiderAZ (May 13, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and thought I'd post in this thread as it seems there are a lot of people in the same size range as me here. I'm 6'7" and weigh 210. I am just getting back into riding after several years of being too busy with life to ride!

Borrowing a friend's bike that is too small and am ready to buy a new bike. Been to several bike shops this past week and have been looking at FSR, want the flexibility for the trails and some downhill stuff. The main bikes I have looked at are:

Giant Anthem X1
Stumpjumper FSR
Niner Jet 9
Santa Cruz Tallboy

Specialized is basically out of XXL and XL frames are in rare supply around here. Basically suggesting I wait until 2013 models are out. Giant I was able to get on and ride a bit, nice bike. The Jet and Tallboy - none are in stock so those need to be ordered. I was able to check out a smaller frame Niner and was really impressed.

I'm really leaning to the Jet or the Tallboy - anyone out there give me some advice on either of those bikes for my height? I was looking at a Niner XT build or a Tallboy SRX. One of the shops here offered me a 2013 Tallboy Carbon SRX build at a low price that seemed too good to be true - about $400 less than the JET.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't think a XXL Tallvot will be big enough for you depending on your body makeup. 
See if you can ride one. I'm 6'6" and tried the XL and it was way to small. Didn't have a XXL for me to try. I've got a long torso though. If you're all legs you may be fine on a XXL. 
Niners tend to "feel" larger. Sorry it's not very scientific. 
I went from an XL FSR to a XXL Evo and I fit much better on the bike. 
Good luck with your choice both bikes are great.


----------



## Samereid (May 13, 2012)

I am 6'4 and 35.5 inseam. Would an orbea diem s20 60cm frame fit me.


----------



## awesomepaw (Oct 2, 2010)

XXL Camber works great for me, 35.5 inseam also, knuckle dragging-ape arms, but I'm not near the altitude of you guys @6'3 

Test bike line-ups often have a XXL in the fleet. That's actually where I got a steal deal at the end of the season. Over 50% off

Oh yeah:thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch83002 (May 14, 2012)

Eric, check out the Niner WTO 9. I'm 6'10" and have a Turner 5 Spot XXL right now. I'm going to switch to the 29er as well and the dimensions are similar to the XXL 5 spot although a little smaller. With the bigger wheels I am hoping it will not be an issue.


----------



## tmarion2 (May 21, 2012)

I'm 6'5" with a 36" inseam and long arms for my height. I just got a good deal on a new leftover xxl 2010 stumpjumper fsr comp 29er. The bike fits me better than anything I've ever been on. I run the seat as low as it goes. I also have an xl giant trance x that I really like but it's a bit small for me. The stumpy is a longer bike with a 48" wheelbase. The trance has a 45" wheelbase.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

sasquatch83002 said:


> Eric, check out the Niner WTO 9. I'm 6'10" and have a Turner 5 Spot XXL right now. I'm going to switch to the 29er as well and the dimensions are similar to the XXL 5 spot although a little smaller. With the bigger wheels I am hoping it will not be an issue.


Sasqutch how much do u weigh ,,it u dont mind me asking,,,, u ride the niner wfo and i was wonder what the weight restriction on that bike was ? I wanted to go fs but at 385lbs think im doomed to stay on a hardtail ,(unless money no issue......well for me it is a big issue.....lol)


----------



## Fuegogrande (Dec 15, 2006)

Time to get a new frame and hoping this forum is the place for answers....Both tall and heavy at 6"7, 37" Inseam and 320lb. Been on a Zinn XXXL Gigabike for the past 5 years. Now hoping to find a solid 29" all mountain frame that might be a little lighter, quieter (Zinn squeaks like crazy and I cannot find where or why) will accommodate my size and my Rohloff Hub. Ride Northern California fire trails and single track and do not get this 330lb airborne often so do not really need 5"+ travel, but would like it if it can be locked out of pedal bob minimized. Are the Niner WTO and Turner 5 spot mentioned so often in these threads the best bets? Anyone know if the Rohloff will work with them? Any other suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Fuegogrande, look like you're in the market for a custom 29er rigid titanium... I think!


----------



## Bigkatron44 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Custom 29er*

Hello, I have just listed a custom ti Eriksen frame, and we are the same size. Let me know if you want information on the frame.


----------



## eric671 (Nov 21, 2011)

*29er Frame for a tall guy*



Bigkatron44 said:


> Hello, I have just listed a custom ti Eriksen frame, and we are the same size. Let me know if you want information on the frame.


Bigatron-
I would be interested in the frame. AStill available?

Eric


----------



## Bigkatron44 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Frame*

Yes, email me at [email protected] for easier correspondence.

Ronnie


----------



## rokr1292 (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm 6'6" with a 36" inseam and I'm currently riding a "small" frame jamis dakar...


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

rokr1292 said:


> I'm 6'6" with a 36" inseam and I'm currently riding a "small" frame jamis dakar...


Aouch... I'm 6f6 and 39" inseam and I feel bad for you... I've been renting XL frames from Rocky Mountain and Giant at Whsitler and my back hurted for days (on top of crashing of course!)


----------



## rokr1292 (Sep 18, 2012)

haha somehow its actually pretty comfortable, but i did email a guy on craigslist about a medium dakar he had priced pretty fairly. i wish these bikes were more common, i love the way it rides, i just wish it was a tad bigger. haha


----------



## pugvinci (Jan 4, 2012)

How do you guys ride these little bikes, I have a 36" inseam 6' 6"-190, even torso & legs and I broke my third seat tube in 6 years yesterday all on 23" bikes! I guess I like the seat up to high but with the seat low it's like doing squats all day,with it higher it's an easy transition back and forth.I'm only average height as far as this site goes but I feel I need XXXL-25" which no one seems to do stock.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

pugvinci: ask Ventana. I'm 6f6 with 99cm inseam and they have an XXL (El Capitan).
I love it.
It's here


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Pug, you are doing something wrong. Are you running seat posts that are way too short for the frame? At your height you need nothing less than 400 MM for most frames.

JSYN, I'm 6'5", 180 lbs, 38" inseam. I've bent a few posts, all on much smaller frames than the two I ride now which are 23 3/4. 

I've broken one seat tube: borrowed a freind's bike who's shorter, and raised the seat. About ten minutues later I split the frame at the top because the post was too short.

Drew


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2009)

pugvinci said:


> How do you guys ride these little bikes, I have a 36" inseam 6' 6"-190, even torso & legs and I broke my third seat tube in 6 years yesterday all on 23" bikes! I guess I like the seat up to high but with the seat low it's like doing squats all day,with it higher it's an easy transition back and forth.I'm only average height as far as this site goes but I feel I need XXXL-25" which no one seems to do stock.


I have the same inseam with 2 inches and 110lbs on you (6'8", 300lbs). No issues on my 23" XXL trek Cobia.


----------



## Jim Bangs (May 15, 2013)

Hi everybody,
I'm like many of you, just new to mountain bike riding. I have been riding on the road with a daily commute and a once a summer, vacation tour. I am 6'5" 205 lbs and my choice on the bike was an XXL Surly Ogre. I probably could have gone with the XL but I bought the bike for off pavement touring not really single track day trip riding and I like the upright riding position of the XXL frame. The standover is close.....only an inch to spare so it would go for a much taller person. I had to go with a short stem, but I have that on all my bikes because of my goofy, short (for my height!) T-rex arms! I don't have that much seat post showing so I know this size bike would work well for guys that go up into the high 6's in height.
Cheers everybody!


----------

